# Bolt and Romeio OTA Multiroom



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello, glad to be back, old TiVo user wanting to get back to TiVo platform after years with the horrible Directv Genie. Directv has done nothing but lie to me on all aspects of my service. It’s costing to much. 
Anyway, I have been doing a lot of research trying to find out what’s new with TIVO. 
If I purchase the Romeio OTA which comes with no cost service, can a Bolt be used with it in the network to view all recordings of both units on the playlist on both units??
I assume I would still have to buy the subscription for the bolt, is the bolt dead with no sub or can u see the playlist and still use the streaming??
Also, can you record what you stream?? 
Thank you for any help with these questions. 
Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

A Bolt needs a subscription to work; you have the option of paying monthly, yearly, or buying lifetime for one price (that is the same sub that was bundled with your Roamio OTA). Both boxes will be able to see the other one on your LAN, and each box can play anything on the other one. You will not have a single play list - if you want to see what is on the other box, you select it and look at the list for that box.

TiVo does not provide the capability to record anything you stream from any source.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You need a Mini, not a Bolt. Mini is also subscription free and can see everything (live and recordings) on Roamio. Bolt is a doorstop without a sub. 

Nothing can record streams except a few PC apps and streaming services with cloud DVR. 

The best solution for recording streams is a service like PS Vue, SlingTV, Philo. DVR is coming soon to DirecTV NOW.


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you!! That’s great, it looks like I can still stream 4K with the mini. That’s what I want for one TV but really I am starting to think 4K isn’t that much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi, have another question. 
If I had a roamio OTA in one room and a bolt Cable tuner, can you move programs from one dvr to another?
Why, I need to fill one dvr with my autistic favorite shows, blues clues, Dora etc the dvr I want to give him is the OTA one. Can I transfer a show
Off cable into his dvr( so it’s portable for hotel stays etc. )
Also I assume a mini will display all the tuners from the rooamio and bolt (I know, needs a sub)
Thanks
chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry. Another question. Will a TiVo series 3 work with roamio and minis?? 
Thanks 
Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chrisbarnes715 said:


> If I had a roamio OTA in one room and a bolt Cable tuner, can you move programs from one dvr to another?


Yes, assuming both are on the same TiVo account, and that the show to be transferred is not copy-protected on the originating DVR. See here for more info on MRV (Multi-Room Viewing).



chrisbarnes715 said:


> Will a TiVo series 3 work with roamio and minis??


As far as transfers... per the MRV details documented above, yes, with the caveat that TiVo Online does not support Series 3 units (IIRC), so transfers with a Series 3 unit would NOT be possible if the Roamio were upgraded to the Hydra/gen4 UI.

As far as whole home integration... A Mini cannot select a Series 3 unit as its host DVR, so a Mini could NOT tune live TV via the Series 3; Mini access to recorded/recording content on the Series 3 would mirror that of the Mini's host DVR, except the Mini would lack the ability to initiate show transfers from the S3 unit.



chrisbarnes715 said:


> Also I assume a mini will display all the tuners from the rooamio and bolt


Not exactly. A Mini can only access a single, unallocated tuner from its currently configured host DVR when the Mini attempts live TV viewing. The Mini doesn't have any mechanism to display and list the activity of all the host DVR's tuners, as is possible from the host DVR, itself.

And a Mini must be reconfigured with another host DVR if the user wishes to use a tuner from this other DVR, as would be the case in switching between live TV viewing of cable and OTA antenna programming.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm curious why you would want cable and OTA. Roamio OTA works fine with cable if you add a cable card bracket.

If you haven't bought the Bolt yet, I highly recommend you just get a Mini or another Roamio OTA. 4k is absolutely no benefit to you except for streaming apps which you could get with a cheap Roku or Fire TV or the smart TV you presumably already have. There is no 4k on cable or OTA expect for a tiny amount of on demand which you usually can't get on Tivo anyway.

Also, hauling around a Roamio isn't very portable. There are much better ways to get your content remotely. Singbox, Tivo app on Fire stick and HBO GO come to mind. You can also transfer your Tivo recordings to iPads and things like that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> You can also transfer your Tivo recordings to iPads and things like that.


Though doing so from a Roamio OTA requires some other add'l device (TiVo Stream, Roamio Plus|Pro) to perform the transfer; a BOLT includes built-in mobile device streaming and downloads.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

True, but saving $15/month would pay for that pretty quickly.


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks all!! Great info. So let me make sure I am clear. The Roamio OTA does have a cable tuner it just needs the bracket to set the cable card?? Can it use both tuners at the same time(OTA and cable tuners)??

The reason I need a cable tuner is for just to let me record my severely autistic son his favorite shows, which are on cable. I’ll have cable for there promotional period long enough to record his fav shows then it can be portable for trips. Right now he had his own Direct tv dvr plum full of shows. 
Thanks
Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

My son only will use a remote. He won’t use a portable device, see he loves to rewind and replay certain sections of certain shows over and over. 
If the Directv DVR would still play his recorded shows without service I would be set. But u can’t. 

Thanks 
Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Correct about the bracket. It won't do cable and OTA at the same time, but you can switch back and forth if you re-run the setup. It's time consuming, but you won't lose any recordings or one-passes. It's not something you'd want to do on a regular basis. Sounds like you plan to ultimately ditch cable, so you could switch to OTA and keep all your recordings after the switch.

I've read that if you disconnect the coax and phone line from the DirecTV DVR before you call to cancel, you can still watch your recordings. I did the same for my parents and they could watch their recordings for at least a week. Not sure if it would last indefinitely.
Watch recorded content after cancelling DirecTV service?


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbarnes715 (Dec 10, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, assuming both are on the same TiVo account, and that the show to be transferred is not copy-protected on the originating DVR. See here for more info on MRV (Multi-Room Viewing).
> 
> When I click on the link I get:
> 
> ...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chrisbarnes715 said:


> When I click on the link I get:
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* *BOLT Series, Roamio Series & TiVo Minis running the TiVo Experience 4 (21.7.X) does not support MRV as of Oct 29, 2017; however, customer can transfer recordings online. *
> 
> ...


MRV is what TiVo calls the ability to transfer shows between TiVo's. You are talking about MRS which is Multi-Room Streaming.

If you check the rest of that article they refer to MRS which allows you to stream shows between TiVo's and Mini's.

Multi-Room Viewing lets you transfer programs from one TiVo DVR to another. Multi-Room Viewing is available on these devices:

BOLT Series
Roamio Series DVRs
Premiere Series DVRs
Series3 DVRs
Series2 DVRs

You can also use Multi-Room Streaming or Out-of-Home Streaming to access your shows on the go. Read these articles to learn more.

Scott


----------

